# PC Gamepad Compatibility List -=Update 3/20/2013=-



## SpykeZ

I've spent 4+ years keeping this thread updated on another forum, figured I'd bring it over here. Some games people just like playing with a gamepad better.

Games I test are with an xbox360 wired gamepad. Wireless xbox360 gamepads using the receiver don't work in some games for whatever reason.

Also if looking for a game, use ctrl+f to find your game easier

Gamepad Software

Xpadder lets you map keyboard mouse movements to any pc game
XBOX360 Controller Emulator v3.0 will add more controller support for G4W

Update Log: 3/20/2013


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



5/31/2011: Unreal Tournament 3, Global Agenda, Left 4 Dead 2, The Witcher 2, Bulletstorm, FIFA11, Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit, Hunted: Demons Forge, Starwars Battle Front II

6/5/2011: NFS Shift 1, NFS Shift 2, Dirt 3, Portal 2, Deus Ex Human Revolution

8/6/2011: Crysis 2, Alice Madness Returns, Champions Online, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Dead Rising 2, Blazblue Calamity Trigger, F1 2010, Section 8, Section 8: Prejudice, Lost planet 2, Trine, Dungeons & Dragons: Daggerdale

10/6/2011: Rusty Hearts, Audiosurf, Rage

7/31/2012: Prototype 2, Dirt Showdown, Wanderlust

8/26/2012: Assassin's Creed: Revelations, Batman: Arkham City, Darksiders II, Dead Block, Game of Thrones, Hitman: Sniper Challenge, Jurassic Park: The Game, Lego Batman 2, LEGO Harry Potter: Years 5-7, Magic: The Gathering - Duels of the Planeswalkers 2012, Pro Evolution Soccer 2012, Saints Row: The Third, Shank 2, Shaun White Skateboarding, Sleeping Dogs, Sniper Elite V2, Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode I, Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode II, Spec Ops: The Line, The Baconing, The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, Virtua Tennis 4

3/20/2013: Dishonored, Tomb Raider 2013, Limbo, Deadlight



Im going to go through this thread and add any other games mentioned so feel free to add more. Also when I get more time I'm going to merge the RPG games with action/adventure

*-=[FPS/Shooter]=-*

Aliens vs Predator
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Bioshock
Borderlands
Brothers in Arms Hells Highway
Bulletstorm
Call of Duty: Black Ops
Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood
Clive Barkers Jericho
Condemned Criminal Origins
Cryostasis
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Crysis 2
Dishonored
Deus Ex Human Revolution
Far Cry (w/ patch)
Far Cry 2
FEAR
Gears of War
Geometry Wars
Ghostbusters
Global Agenda
Gun
Halo 1
Halo 2
James Bond Quantum of Solace
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Legendary: The Box
Metro2033
Mirrors Edge
Portal 2
Rage
Rainbow Six: Vegas (supports only wired x360 gamepad since patch 1.01)
Rainbow Six: Vegas 2
Section 8
Section 8: Prejeduce
Sniper: Ghost Warrior
Sniper Elite V2
Spec Ops: The Line
Star Wars Battlefront 1&2
Starship Troopers (FPS)
Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy
Team Fortress 2
The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape From Butcher Bay(you need the patch for it to support the gamepads)
Turok Evolution
Unreal Tournament 3
*-=[Action/Adventure]=-*

Alice: Madness Returns (includes the first alice redone for gamepad too)
Another world 15th Anniversary
Assassin's Creed
Assassin's Creed II
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
Assassin's
Batman Arkham Asylum
Batman Arkham City
Beowulf
Beyond Good & Evil
Darksiders
Darksiders II
Dead Block
Dead Rising 2
Devil May Cry 3 (special edition) (not with 360 pad)
Devil May Cry 4 (x360 pad works)
Dreamfall: The longest Journey 2
Dynasty Warriors 4 Hyper
Eragon
Evil Dead: Regeneration
Game of Thrones
Grand Theft Auto 3
Grand Theft Auto 4
Grand Theft Auto Episodes From Liberty City
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
Grand Theft Auto Vice City
Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince
Hitman: Sniper Challenge
Hunted: The Demon's Forge
I-Ninja
Indigo Prophecy/Fahrenheit
James Cameron's Avatar - The Game
Jurassic Park: The Game
Just Cause 2
Kane & Lynch
Lego Batman
Lego Batman 2
Lego Indiana Jones
LegoHarry Potter: Years 1-4
LEGO Harry Potter: Years 5-7
Lego Star Wars I
Lego Star Wars II
Leisure Suit Larry: Magna Cum Laude
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
Lost Planet
Lost Planet 2
Mafia 2
Marc Ecko's Getting Up: Contents Under Pressure
Metal Gear Solid / MGS: Substance
Mini Ninjas
Monkey Island 4
Onimusha 3
Overlord / Overlord: Rising Hell
Pitfall: The Lost Expedition
Prince of Persia (Self titled in 2008)
Prince of Persia: Sands of Time
Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones
Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
Prototype
Prototype 2
Red Faction Guerrilla
Reservoir Dogs
Saints Row 2
Saints Row: The Third
Scarface
Scrapland
Shank
Shank 2
Simpsons Hit & Run
Spiderman 3
Spiderman Web of Shadows
Sleeping Dogs
Splinter Cell: Double Agent
Splinter Cell: Conviction
Stubbs the Zombie
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (2003) / (2007)
The Godfather
The Hulk
The Saboteur
Tomb Raider 2013
Tomb Raider: Anniversary
Tomb Raider: Legends
Tomb Raider: Underworld
True Crime: Ney York City
Ultimate Spiderman
Watchmen: The End is Nigh
X-Blades
X-Men: The Official Game
X-Men Origines: Wolverine
*-=[Survival and Horror]=-*

Cold Fear
Dead Space
Obscure / 2
Resident Evil 4/Biohazard 4
Resident Evil 5
Silent Hill 2 / 3 / 4
Silent Hill Homecoming
*-=[Sports, Racing, Sims]=-*

Blazing Angels :Squadrons of WW2
Blur
Bmw M3 Challenge
Burnout Paradise
Cars
Colin McRae Dirt
Colin McRae: DiRT 2
Crashday
Dirt 3
Dirt Showdown
Driver: Parallel Lines
Evochron Legends
F1 2010
FIFA11
Flatout 1/2
Grid
Heroes of the Pacific
Most EA Sports & Racing Games
Moto GP '07
Moto GP 3
MX vs. ATV Unleashed
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit
Need for Speed Shift
Need for Speed Shift 2
Need for Speed Underground
Need for Speed World
Pacific Fighters
Pro Evolution Soccer 2006
Pro Evolution Soccer 2011
Pro Evolution Soccer 2012
Pure
Race 07
Race - The WTTC Game
rFactor
Richard Burns Rally
Road Rash '95 (no problems using the x360 pad)
Sega Rally
Shaun White Skateboarding
Sonic Riders
SpaceForce: Rogue Universe
Split Second
Test Drive Unlimited
Test Drive Unlimited 2
Tom Clancy's Hawx
TopSpin 1+2
Tony Hawk 2/3/4, Underground 1/2, American Wasteland
Trackmania United, Sunrise
Wings of Prey
X3: Reunion
Virtua Tennis 2009
Virtua Tennis 4
Viva Pinata
*-=[Platformers/Puzzle/Sidescrollers/Fighting/Strategy/MISC]=-*

Audiosurf
Blazeblue: Calamity Trigger
Bionic Commando Rearmed
Deadlight
Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project
Ice Age : The Meltdown
Guitar Hero III (can't configure unless using xpadder or similar)
Jets 'n' Guns / Jets 'n' Guns Gold
Limbo
Psychonauts
Magic: The Gathering - Duels of the Planeswalkers
Magic: The Gathering - Duels of the Planeswalkers 2012
Marvel Trading Card Game VS.
Monster Madness
Mortal Kombat 4
MTV's Celebrity Deathmatch
Over The Hedge
Puzzle Dimension
R.U.S.E.
Shank
Shatter
Sonic Adventure
Sonic Heroes
Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode I
Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode II
S.R.A.C.S.
Street Fighter IV
Super Meat Boy
Switchfire
Trine
Worms Reloaded
*-=[Rpg]=-*

The Baconing
Champions Online
DeathSpank
DeathSpank: Thongs of Virtue
Dungeons & Dragons: Daggerdale
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Faery: Legends of Avalon
Fallout 3
Fallout: New Vegas
Jade Empire: Special Edition (detects all xbox360 buttons.)
Marvel Ultimate Alliance
Phantasy Star Universe
Rusty Hearts
The Last Remnant
The Witcher 2
Two Worlds
Two Worlds 2
X-Men: Legends
X-Men: Rise of the Apocalypse
Wanderlust
Vindictus


----------



## videoman5

That RPG list is woefully short.


----------



## SpykeZ

Ya it is :\ RPG's in general are in short supply









Keep in mind some of them might be in action/adventure as well which is why I'm going to merge them. Unless the people here would like it as it's seperate category?

I was thinking of adding Fallout 3 and New Vegas to the list but I see those as more of an FPS than an RPG but then again it's whole game play mechanics are based on RPG elements. Darn hybrids!

[edit] I moved the Fallouts, they're more RPG than anything.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Sent you a PM (two actually) of a few more games to add!

Great list, many thanks. This should get stickied once it's finished, or at least I give it my vote for a sticky. I love using gamepads for some games.


----------



## pjBSOD

Burning Paradise worked with my Logitech gamepad.


----------



## Lifeshield

Thankyou very much for this list. +1.

Please add the following:

Unreal Tournament 3
Global Agenda
Left 4 Dead 2
The Witcher 2
Tomb Raider: Underworld (you have this listed as Underground)
Bulletstorm
FIFA11
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit
Hunted: Demons Forge


----------



## SpykeZ

oh nice







I gotta go to work but I'll be sure to add them when I get home


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;13695595*
> Sent you a PM (two actually) of a few more games to add!
> 
> Great list, many thanks. This should get stickied once it's finished, or at least I give it my vote for a sticky. I love using gamepads for some games.


Lol thread will never be finished, games are always coming out


----------



## GanjaSMK

*ADD:*

Starwars Battlefront II
Just Cause 2










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;13701683*
> Lol thread will never be finished, games are always coming out


You know what I mean!


----------



## SpykeZ

So I asked a mod to sticky this thread and apparently wait a while before stickying things and said maybe 200 posts? ....start posting! lol


----------



## GanjaSMK

Oh, indeed, I will help.


----------



## Lifeshield

Needs moar updating.


----------



## SpykeZ

Updating is commencing now >.< I had food that took of great importance

now....go find me more games while I update


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;13705013*
> Updating is commencing now >.< I had food that took of great importance
> 
> now....go find me more games while I update


Twas just my way of bumping.

Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition


----------



## GanjaSMK

I suggest you make a Poll in this thread so I can go make another thread pointing people to this one and asking for poll votes! Or maybe wait until 50 or so posts...


----------



## Lifeshield

Poll for what? Oh wait was that another bump?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Oh you know, a poll to have this stickied!


----------



## Chuckclc

Does the XBOX 360 emulator thingy that has a dead link on the OP allow you to use the 360 controller on games that currently do not fully support it? IE: MVP Baseball 2005, modded of course?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;13705086*
> Oh you know, a poll to have this stickied!


I dont think it should even be questioned. Stickied or added to the essentials list.

Yes please.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;13705094*
> Does the XBOX 360 emulator thingy that has a dead link on the OP allow you to use the 360 controller on games that currently do not fully support it? IE: MVP Baseball 2005, modded of course?


Yes it does, and odd...that link was working yesterday..let me sniff this out.

[edit]http://code.google.com/p/x360ce/ There's the link for it, updating first post, thanks for catching that.

[edit] Poll added


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;13705205*
> Yes it does, and odd...that link was working yesterday..let me sniff this out.
> 
> [edit]http://code.google.com/p/x360ce/ There's the link for it, updating first post, thanks for catching that.
> 
> [edit] Poll added


Wow I got to try this! havent even heard of such a thing.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Added to PC Games Essentials Thread under Essential!


----------



## SpykeZ

Haha awesome


----------



## admflameberg

Logitech has Xinput supported gamepads the F series. as another choice if some one doesnt like the shape of the xbox 360 controller. Tho the F series has a switch function for older Dx input games to on the rear, so it can be switch from Xinput mode to dx input mode and back.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Under "gamepad software," perhaps add:
MotioninJoy: Allows PS3 controller to function as an HID-compliant game controller.

ps3sixaxis_en driver: MotioninJoy alternative (usage instructions in tutorial).

ControlMK: Mapping software for game controllers (should detect any/all).

I know you're testing the listed games with an X360 gamepad, but people with PS3 controllers should be able to get them working with mapping software if just the drivers/MotioninJoy doesn't work.

I've used the sixaxis drivers and ControlMK to play GRID, Burnout, MX vs. ATV, HAWX, and TMU.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh;13708150*
> Under "gamepad software," perhaps add:
> MotioninJoy: Allows PS3 controller to function as an HID-compliant game controller.
> 
> ps3sixaxis_en driver: MotioninJoy alternative (usage instructions in tutorial).
> 
> ControlMK: Mapping software for game controllers (should detect any/all).
> 
> I know you're testing the listed games with an X360 gamepad, but people with PS3 controllers should be able to get them working with mapping software if just the drivers/MotioninJoy doesn't work.
> 
> I've used the sixaxis drivers and ControlMK to play GRID, Burnout, MX vs. ATV, HAWX, and TMU.


I'll make up a section in the post when I wake up in the morning. Going to bed, but thanks for the info


----------



## videoman5

If we're also adding links to how-tos with controllers, I might as well plug an old thread of mine. Guide to hack-up an old Xbox 1 controller for use as a PC controller. I find the S Controller to be more comfortable than the Xbox360 controller, not to mention cheaper. It's super easy to do too.


----------



## kcuestag

Great thread! Keep it up!


----------



## kcuestag

Alright, we're going sticky.


----------



## SpykeZ

Awesome









Not sure if I can do it but can ya remove the polll? Thaaaaanks everyone for taking such an interest in this


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13713940*
> Alright, we're going sticky.


Shhwweeeeeeeeeet.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;13714736*
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I can do it but can ya remove the polll? Thaaaaanks everyone for taking such an interest in this


We did it!









If I can help you keep up the thread in any way, let me know.


----------



## SpykeZ

Well if you got games that work with a gamepad let me know.


----------



## sky

nice list.
add

racing:
*Need for Speed World*
*Dirt 3*

mmorpg:
*Vindictus*


----------



## SpykeZ

updated, thanks









Added rep to everyone here who has helped the list


----------



## This Sanctuary

Awsome list right here. Thankx


----------



## Lifeshield

In regards to playing games with other control pads and programs to allow you to, while it's certainly not a bad idea to list programs that help gamers use control pads I think the majority focus of this thread should stay on native control pad support.

Definitely cool to throw the links up though.


----------



## kcuestag

The only program I know of is called X-Padder if I remember right.

I have an Xbox 360 gamepad which I bought specifically for my PC (I don't have an Xbox 360







), and I can say I love it, no need of drivers or any software, just plug & play.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13725503*
> The only program I know of is called X-Padder if I remember right.
> 
> I have an Xbox 360 gamepad which I bought specifically for my PC (I don't have an Xbox 360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and I can say I love it, no need of drivers or any software, just plug & play.


One of the programs I have in the first post is xpadder









But ya, I love the 360 support. You know what's really weird? Road rash 95 works with it natively too, even the triggers, hell deus ex supprts widescreen resolutions which wasn't even round back then. I love old support like that


----------



## Tweak17emon

scanned the list, didnt see:

NFS Shift 2
NFS Shift 1
Dirt 3
Portal 2 (it works, but keyboard/mouse is so much better)

Id also like to add that Dolphin (Wii emulator) works perfect with a 360 controller.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Don't forget to add the 'Logitech Gaming Software' to the software list for those who have Rumble pads and Dual action (and other various) Logitech controllers.

With it you can program it for use with just about any game.


----------



## Lifeshield

Dungeon Siege 3 supports the Xbox 360 control pad.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13797736*
> Dungeon Siege 3 supports the Xbox 360 control pad.


Oh snaps, forgot that demo came out. How is it? Is it still an RPG or did they manage to ruin it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;13798399*
> Oh snaps, forgot that demo came out. How is it? Is it still an RPG or did they manage to ruin it.


I never played Dungeon Siege 1 or 2 so wouldn't know how to compare it to those two games.

It's alot like Baldurs Gate: Dark Alliance, only with prettier graphics.

It's not a bad game, but it really depends on what you're expecting from it I guess. I've seen alot of Dungeon Siege fans unhappy with it. Personally I like it.


----------



## SpykeZ

Ya I just went over to a forum I'm on made up of old school pc gamers who loved the first two and said it was garbage.

Can't believe you've never played the other ones....should go give em a try. The first one especially was a lot of fun.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;13798636*
> Ya I just went over to a forum I'm on made up of old school pc gamers who loved the first two and said it was garbage.
> 
> Can't believe you've never played the other ones....should go give em a try. The first one especially was a lot of fun.


I was going to with the Steam pre-order but I read that there were issues getting it to work on Windows 7 64bit so never bothered to be honest.

I've got my hands full with Torchlight, Dragon Age 2, and The Witcher 2, at the moment anyway, haha.


----------



## SpykeZ

Ugh, Torchlight had sooooooooooooooooooo much potential but I feel they dropped the ball on it. The game is one of the most repetitive I've ever played, just keep going down the mine till you can't go any further. No other scenery other than the portals..just keep going down. Even co-op or MP would have made it better.

But with that said, dual wielding pistols = fantastic.

Dragon Age 2 I refused to play past the first 20 minutes. Way to derp down the game guys.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

I have tried the pc 360 pad on dirt 3 and it wasnt working, anything special you had to do?


----------



## SpykeZ

are you using wired or wireless.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Trine supports Xbox 360 control pad.*

Regarding Dirt 3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13799096*
> I have tried the pc 360 pad on dirt 3 and it wasnt working, anything special you had to do?


You shouldn't need to do anything special. It should work out of the box.

Make sure the control pad is enabled in game. Make sure everything is plugged in correctly, make sure your battery is fully charged (if using wireless). Check drivers aswell for the controller.

Hee is a list of Dirt 3 supported periphirals:
Quote:


> *PC Games for Windows Live*
> Keyboard Controls
> Official Xbox 360 Controller
> 
> *PC Gamepads*
> Logitech Cordless RumblePad 2 USB
> AIR FLO Analog Controller with Hand Cooling Technology USB
> Logitech Wired RumblePad 2 USB
> Thrustmaster T-Wireless 3 in 1 Rumble Force
> Thrustmaster Run'N'Drive Wireless Rumble Force
> Thrustmaster Run'N'Drive Wired Rumble Force
> Thrustmaster Dual Trigger Rumble Force
> Thrustmaster Firestorm Dual Analog 3
> Logitech Precision™ Gamepad
> Logitech Gamepad F310
> Logitech Rumble Gamepad F510
> Logitech Dual Action™ Gamepad
> Logitech Wireless Gamepad F710
> 
> *PC Steering Wheels*
> Logitech G25 Racing Wheel
> Logitech G27 Racing Wheel
> Logitech Driving Force
> Logitech Driving Force Pro
> Logitech Driving Force GT
> Microsoft Xbox 360 Official Wheel
> Thrustmaster T500RS Racing Wheel
> Thrustmaster Universal Challenge 5-in-1 Racing Wheel
> Logic3 TopDrive GT (3-in-1) Wheel
> Super Sports 3X Wheel
> Fanatec Porsche 911 Turbo Wheel
> Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS Wheel
> Thrustmaster RGT F/F Pro (with and without Clutch models)
> Logitech MOMO Racing
> Thrustmaster Ferrari GT Experience Racing wheel
> Thrustmaster Ferrari 430 Force Feedback Racing Wheel
> Fanatec Porsche 911 Carrera Wheel
> Fanatec Porsche 911 Turbo S Wheel
> Logitech Formula Force RX
> Microsoft Sidewinder Force Feedback Wheel


Link
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;13799126*
> are you using wired or wireless.


The wireless controller should work as the wireless steering wheel is supported (although from what I read it needs patching to elimintae the deadzone issue).


----------



## unreal_calibur

Dead Rising 2
Blazblue Calamity Trigger
F1 2010
Section 8
Section 8: Prejudice
Lost planet 2


----------



## baber

Very Nice,
Keep It up


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreal_calibur;13862559*
> Dead Rising 2
> Blazblue Calamity Trigger
> F1 2010
> Section 8
> Section 8: Prejudice
> Lost planet 2


Hey ill get those updated soon as I can, I'm "moving" to Wisconsin so things been hectic


----------



## Lifeshield

*From Unreal Calibur:*

Dead Rising 2
Blazblue Calamity Trigger
F1 2010
Section 8
Section 8: Prejudice
Lost planet 2

*From myself:*

Trine
Dungeons & Dragons: Daggerdale


----------



## Mit Namso

BFBC2...sure its been mentioned already


----------



## sky

fps
Crysis 2

action/adventure
Alice Madness Returns

mmorpg
Champions Online


----------



## SpykeZ

I'll update when I can guys, I "moved" so I have to rely on my phone and editing this would be a pain in the buttocks


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mit Namso;14000550*
> BFBC2...sure its been mentioned already


I use; http://pinnaclegameprofiler.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13428


----------



## SpykeZ

Alrighty, list updated finally. Thanks guys, rep added


----------



## kcuestag

Great, thank you!


----------



## UCLAKoolman

Good list!

Since I have my gaming rig hooked up to my TV it's much easier to just sit and play with my PS3 controller.

I'm currently playing Borderlands, but I've played through Crysis 2, Fallout New Vegas, Half Life 2, Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, Mirror's Edge, Left 4 Dead 1/2, and Assassin's Creed 2 with the PS3 Dualshock 3


----------



## SpykeZ

I dunno how people play FPS on gamepads which is funny cause I used to rock on em on the N64 (perfect dark, 007) I try now and I blow chunks. My buddy is crazy awesome with it, people make that argument that mouse/keyboard always wins. Not with him lol.


----------



## Lifeshield

People will always hate what they don't understand. In general if someone is bad using something they will diss it every chance they get.

I just ignore the people who don't have a clue.


----------



## youbuye

mark


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youbuye;15044571*
> mark


and my names Ryan...uh...ya....is that a name of a game or...


----------



## TUDJ

Audiosurf works with a wireless X360 controller but only in the game, the menus still need mouse and/or keyboard, it's better than nothing


----------



## BankaiKiller

add rusty hearts to the rpg games that's compatible with xbox 360 controller.


----------



## Stewox

Add RAGE (racing , FPS , action adventure , semi/directed open-world )

it's NOT an RPG and NOT an open world game. Those guys that think it's Fallout 3 or Borderlands are wrong blatant comparrisons by unexperienced users.


----------



## SpykeZ

updated, sorry it took so long guys, +rep added


----------



## EVILNOK

I don't know how I ever missed this thread. My contribution I guess:
FFXIV and FFXI both work with the wireless PC xbox 360 controller. I never use a gamepad in FPS games but in BF:BC2 I use Xpadder with the 360 controller for flying only. So much better control for me than trying to use kb/mouse for flying. Here is a link to xpadder:
http://xpadder.com/
And a decent video (not my video) on setting it up if anyone is interested:
[ame="



]


----------



## Boinz

I'll have to try this when i get home, i didn't know i could use other controllers besides xbox's.


----------



## sky

battlefield 3 works with motionjoy and ps3 controller


----------



## MIenEsEFOoL

The NBA2k series should be added in the sports section, pretty sure they all support gamepad, esp. more recent iterations.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sky;15444742*
> battlefield 3 works with motionjoy and ps3 controller


Any game works with any a gamepad if you use software. This thread is more geared for games that support them natively.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIenEsEFOoL;15445951*
> The NBA2k series should be added in the sports section, pretty sure they all support gamepad, esp. more recent iterations.


Find out which ones do and don't


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;15450119*
> Any game works with any a gamepad if you use software. This thread is more geared for games that support them natively.
> 
> Find out which ones do and don't


That said BF3 multiplayer seems to be working perfectly with the 360 gamepad, both wireless and wired.(charge and pay wired)

I had initially had issues with SP and the gamepad, but that was a... well not a standard copy... Havent tried SP since though, but I would think it would work fine.


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D;15507009*
> That said BF3 multiplayer seems to be working perfectly with the 360 gamepad, both wireless and wired.(charge and pay wired)
> 
> I had initially had issues with SP and the gamepad, but that was a... well not a standard copy... Havent tried SP since though, but I would think it would work fine.


Works great in MP, but SP leaves something to be desired...all of the button mashing sequences in campaign don't seem to respond to the controller, they seem to be KB/M only


----------



## RiKKuXd

Guys I could really really use some help regarding a gamepad. please visit my thread here:
http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1158016-need-help-choosing-right-gamepad.html


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL;15507028*
> Works great in MP, but SP leaves something to be desired...all of the button mashing sequences in campaign don't seem to respond to the controller, they seem to be KB/M only


That's not just a problem on PC.


----------



## Lifeshield

Skyrim is confirmed to support control pad on PC.


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

does the logitech F710 apply here also since it has that switch (D-X)on the front?

sorry if it's unclear


----------



## SpykeZ

lol wut?


----------



## chrisys93

I don't think there is a single sports game that doesn't support a gamepad... it would be more ideal to label it as FIFA Series and so on.


----------



## sdhsbaseball

Need For Speed Most Wanted works with 360 controller, Wireless I know for sure but I would assume it works with the wired one as well.


----------



## Lifeshield

While I'm aware that this thread is for native support I thought I'd share this Xpadder profile for anyone looking to use a control pad with Star Wars: The Old Republic.

This profile was set up for use with my Jedi Consular and uses 4 sets based on a shift mechanic (similar to that used in Sacred 2 on Xbox 360) to achieve total control (with room for two more hotkeys on the menu set).

At first it may seem complicated, but once you've spent a few minutes adjusting to it it's surprisingly simple to use for anyone accustomed to using a control pad and allows ample function of the mouse cursor and mouse buttons aswell.

At time of writing I have not yet included options for taking cover.

If you wish to try out this profile you can find a zip file to download below. You will need Xpadder 5.7 or later to use this profile.

SWTOR Consular.zip 1k .zip file


*Star Wars: The Old Republic Jedi Consular Xbox 360 Control Pad Layout.*

*Combat/Exploration Set 1:

Left Analog: Move character (WQES)
Right Analog: Look
Left Thumbstick: Toggle to Menu Set
Right Thumbstick: Jump
A: 1
X: 2
Y: 3
B: 4
RB: Target Self*

*LB: Target Enemy
LT: Hold to acces Combat Exploration Set 3
RT: Hold to access Combat Exploration Set 2
D-Pad Down: Target Party Member 1
D-Pad Left: Target Party Member 2
D-Pad Up: Target Party Member 3
D-Pad Right: Target Party Member 4
Start: Skill Quickslot Shift
Select: Skill Quickslot Shift

Combat/Exploration Set 2:

Left Analog: Move character (WQES)
Right Analog: Look
Left Thumbstick: Toggle to Menu Set
Right Thumbstick: Jump
A: 5
X: 6
Y: 7
B: 8
RB: Target Self*

*LB: Target Enemy*

*LT: Unused due to set shift mechanics
RT: Release to go back to Combat/Exploration Set 1
D-Pad Down: Target Party Member 1
D-Pad Left: Target Party Member 2
D-Pad Up: Target Party Member 3
D-Pad Right: Target Party Member 4
Start: Skill Quickslot Shift
Select: Skill Quickslot Shift

Combat/Exploration Set 3:

Left Analog: Move character (WQES)
Right Analog: Look
Left Thumbstick: Toggle to Menu Set
Right Thumbstick: Jump
A: 9
X: 0
Y: -
B: =
RB: Target Self*

*LB: Target Enemy*

*LT: Unused due to set shift mechanics
RT: Release to go back to Combat/Exploration Set 1
D-Pad Down: Target Party Member 1
D-Pad Left: Target Party Member 2
D-Pad Up: Target Party Member 3
D-Pad Right: Target Party Member 4
Start: Skill Quickslot Shift
Select: Skill Quickslot Shift

Menu Set:

Left Analog: Move character (WQES)
Right Analog: Move Mouse Cursor
Left Thumbstick: Toggle to Combat/Exploration Set 1
Right Thumbstick: Take Screenshot
A: Character Tab
X: Abilities Tab
Y: Crew Skills Tab
B: Inventory Tab
RB: Right Mouse Button Function
LB: Left Mouse Button Function
LT: Unused
RT: Unused
D-Pad Down: Zoom Out
D-Pad Left: Unsheath/Sheath Weapon
D-Pad Up: Zoom In
D-Pad Right: Sit/Move Down
Start: Map
Select: Main Menu*


----------



## Lifeshield

*RPG*

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim

Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning

Dungeon Siege 3

*Survival Horror*

Dead Space 2

*FPS*

Battlefield 3

Borderlands 2

*TPS Sandbox*

Saints Row: The Third


----------



## Newbie2009

Battlefield Bad company 2 has native controller support?


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Battlefield Bad company 2 has native controller support?


I could never get mine to work right. Half the buttons wouldn't work.


----------



## iARDAs

Is a Logitech F510 gamepad good and compatible with every single game out there in the list?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> I could never get mine to work right. Half the buttons wouldn't work.


Same, yet it is down as compatible on the list.


----------



## Lifeshield

I'm guessing this thread isn't going to be updated anymore?

Star Trek Online supports control pad but you need to setup your own keybinds to use it.

Bad Company 2 worked fine for me when I played it (I don't play with keyboard and mouse unless I absolutely have to). I used a wired Xbox 360 control pad back then and don't recall doing anything special to get it working.


----------



## SpykeZ

woa I haven't updated this in a while, is there anything I'm missing guys?


----------



## iARDAs

i 1m 99% sure Prototype 2 will also support the gamepad. Maybe someone who buys the game today can tell you.


----------



## edalbkrad

You can add Dirt Showdown to the list.
I used that xbox emulator for my PS2 controller to play splitscreen


----------



## SpykeZ

I'll add those in a bit. Thanks guys







I have so many games that need to be added haa.


----------



## alex26aly

I have installed *XBOX360 Controller Emulator* v3.0

I copied the files: *xinput1_3.dll xinput1_2.dll and xinput1_1.dll*

_"You probably need 3 files: xinput1_3.dll xinput1_2.dll and xinput1_1.dll
Just copy xinput1_3.dll from the archive 3 times and change the names.
Copy those files to C:\\Windows\\system32\\"
_
I have a *Logitech Formula Force EX*, the emulator finds my wheel


I want to make my wheel work with *Need For Speed World*, can you please tell me what I'm doing wrong? or what I didn't do?

Please help me!
Thanks!


----------



## SpykeZ

Seems EA, as usual, can't do their jobs right and has terrible support in general. I can't find anything on the wheel and using that gamepad emulator and I assume it's not made for wheels, might need to use a different program?

Did some searching, this page has some information:

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/195/7735443.page

Maybe something here can help you

http://world-garage.com/index.php/topic/1177-unsupported-controllers-and-you/


----------



## SpykeZ

updated. Keep those games coming guys


----------



## Georgevonfrank

TERA works with a gamepad.


----------



## SpykeZ

Thread has been updated


----------



## SpykeZ

dangit....why isn't the list code working now


----------



## Ferling

I recently purchased the wired usb 360 gamepad, but i am more interested in the wireless gamepad. Does anyone have any issues or disadvantages of going wireless in terms of game compatibility? I took note that the OP mentioned "_Games I test are with an xbox360 wired gamepad. Wireless xbox360 gamepads using the receiver don't work in some games for whatever reason_" But theres not much detail as too how many games really don't work as well as the wired than the wireless.

i would appreciate some light shed on this please.

and if i would be better just keeping the wired and purchase both?


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> I recently purchased the wired usb 360 gamepad, but i am more interested in the wireless gamepad. Does anyone have any issues or disadvantages of going wireless in terms of game compatibility? I took note that the OP mentioned "_Games I test are with an xbox360 wired gamepad. Wireless xbox360 gamepads using the receiver don't work in some games for whatever reason_" But theres not much detail as too how many games really don't work as well as the wired than the wireless.
> i would appreciate some light shed on this please.
> and if i would be better just keeping the wired and purchase both?


I have a knock off wireless reciever from amazon that works with a regular 360 controller. Payed about 8 bucks for it and it works great once recognized.


----------



## TROJANPONY

Dude, can you play Warcraft III:Frozen Throne and Warcraft III:Reign of Chaos?
seriously those both are pretty awesome games oh and btw the list is kinda short but idk bout assasins creed brotherhood idk maybe i shud download tht?







i love pancakes


----------



## TROJANPONY

oh and btw it has got to be playable on LXDE.
shuda have mentioned that earlier -.-'


----------



## SpykeZ

This thread needs new games to be added







I haven't followed releases as of late so let me know guys!


----------



## Jaromir

driver san francisco & the walking dead are not on that list ...those two i played recently with xbox controller


----------



## SpykeZ

Thanks, I'll add them when I get home


----------



## izida

I need big help,how to play Hawx 2 with my logitech rumblepad 2 cordless gamepad?
When i start game some command by deafault work ok but some dont wora at all.
When i try to map throw Logitech Game Profiler game dont see that.
Is any fix or patch or something else for this?


----------



## Brotality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *izida*
> 
> I need big help,how to play Hawx 2 with my logitech rumblepad 2 cordless gamepad?
> When i start game some command by deafault work ok but some dont wora at all.
> When i try to map throw Logitech Game Profiler game dont see that.
> Is any fix or patch or something else for this?


Which Logitech are you using, *if its the F710 silver model* then You must be using your gamepad in DirectInput Mode, you need to use XInput mode which makes the gamepad get recognized as a 360 pad.

there is a switch at the top between D and X, switch to X obviously

another thing worth mentioning you must switch to X before opening the game, otherwise the game won't recognize the gamepad.

*If you are using the older black model,* use the use the XBOX 360 Gamepad emulator referred to in the very first post in this thread.


----------



## hrockh

this thread is great!
wish it'd get updated more often though :/

Skyrim fully supports XBOX controller input (I actually find it better than the keyboard + mouse combination)

EDIT: Skyrim is already there xD
Audiosurf, pretty little indie game, fully supports it as well


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> this thread is great!
> wish it'd get updated more often though :/
> 
> Skyrim fully supports XBOX controller input (I actually find it better than the keyboard + mouse combination)
> 
> EDIT: Skyrim is already there xD
> Audiosurf, pretty little indie game, fully supports it as well


I keep forgetting about it since active threads aren't refreshed to the top of my thread feed, only if I reply in one.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> I keep forgetting about it since active threads aren't refreshed to the top of my thread feed, only if I reply in one.


Just update it at a certain me on a certain day during the week.. After a couple of weeks it will become routine and you won't forget about it


----------



## mrawesome421

Maybe we can get a new list stickied? Just a thought.


----------



## SpykeZ

New list for for what


----------



## SpykeZ

added Dishonored and the new Tomb Raider, Deadlight and Limbo. Keep in mind guys, I can only play so many games or even buy them lol, if you have games you know aren't on the list but are compatible without modifcation, do post them and I'll add them


----------



## hrockh

Not so long ago Steam offered discounted games that natively supported controllers for the launch of Big Picture.
I can't seem to find that list any more.. Any idea how to get that list?
EDIT
found it! http://store.steampowered.com/search/?category1=998&category2=28


----------



## SpykeZ

Nice find, I'll update this when I get home


----------



## Jaromir

check previous page, u didnt add those two games i mentioned


----------



## DBEAU

Don't know if it was mentioned but Warframe works with my wired 360 pad. It's also free so no reason not to try it out yourself.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Don't know if it was mentioned but Warframe works with my wired 360 pad. It's also free so no reason not to try it out yourself.


It works but only has partial support at the moment.


----------



## DBEAU

It seems the majority of the games on the list only have partial support


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> It seems the majority of the games on the list only have partial support


When I say partial support I mean even in game it doesn't work entirely properly. It only works in actual missions (though hacking in-game and inventory access do not work with a control pad). Not in the UI properly etc.


----------



## Aaravi

Wow! A long list of games. I'm a huge fan of PC games. It's time to go with your list


----------



## UrosL

My kids can confirm that LEGO: Lord of The Rings and LEGO: Marvel Super Heroes work flawlessly as well.









Also 1st post ever.









/UrosL

Edit: I forgot about LEGO: Pirates of The Caribbean. That works too (like every other LEGO game).


----------



## gigatiger

goodmorning to all, a silly question...

i have crysis 2 and far cry 3, and i have a gamepad, for activating the gamepad i have just to plug it in a usb port OR i have to go to the game's menu and choose the gamepad as 1st choice? OR i have to do something else?


----------



## SpykeZ

Most games you just need it plugged in before hand and you can use it on the fly. As far as those two go, might even be so much as needing to go into options and choose gamepad, but usually it's just, use the gamepad whenever you want.


----------



## gigatiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Most games you just need it plugged in before hand and you can use it on the fly. As far as those two go, might even be so much as needing to go into options and choose gamepad, but usually it's just, use the gamepad whenever you want.


thank you vey much, i ll do as you said, i ll go through the option menu, have a nice day


----------



## Jolly Roger

Question for this thread. I first started gaming with a wireless Xbox 360 pad with some generic wireless receiver I found on eBay. The drivers were pretty sketchy, but I eventually got it working. It worked great, when it worked. It would disconnect about every ten minutes. Then reconnect. It just got too aggravating to deal with, so I switched to the USB wired 360 controller.
Now that I have the Asus crosshair VI hero that has built-in WiFi and Bluetooth, it got me wondering...
Is there a way to connect a wireless 360 controller directly to the native MB Bluetooth?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Question for this thread. I first started gaming with a wireless Xbox 360 pad with some generic wireless receiver I found on eBay. The drivers were pretty sketchy, but I eventually got it working. It worked great, when it worked. It would disconnect about every ten minutes. Then reconnect. It just got too aggravating to deal with, so I switched to the USB wired 360 controller.
> Now that I have the Asus crosshair VI hero that has built-in WiFi and Bluetooth, it got me wondering...
> Is there a way to connect a wireless 360 controller directly to the native MB Bluetooth?


The wireless 360 gamepads aren't bluetooth last I knew, just the headset.

I'd say either buy the official adapter, look for another adapter that isn't official but has a better rating or just get a new wireless gamepad. The new xbox one gamepads have PC drivers depending on what windows you're using.

Currently I'm using this adapter and have had no issues.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0096PLB9O

A lot of the issues people had were just not knowing how to set it up because the drivers required you go into the device manager to install them.


----------

